# Celebrity BBWs



## The Educator (Aug 23, 2012)

It's a little frustrating that it becomes so difficult to find the before pics of celebrities who've lost weight. They seem to practically disappear from Google, even if they were overweight for most of their career :-/ I suppose the search engine is just overwhelmed by all the new "pretty" pictures.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Aug 26, 2012)

Although, ironically enough, I've noticed that celebrities who drastically change their most notable features - whether it be weight, image, personality, facial features, or whatever - often fade out pretty quickly after that.


----------



## fritzi (Aug 26, 2012)

The Educator said:


> It's a little frustrating that it becomes so difficult to find the before pics of celebrities who've lost weight. They seem to practically disappear from Google, even if they were overweight for most of their career :-/ I suppose the search engine is just overwhelmed by all the new "pretty" pictures.



Try this tactic: Enter the name of the celebrity with the tag 'weight' or 'fat' - then mostly the heavier pictures will show up.



That Guy You Met Once said:


> Although, ironically enough, I've noticed that celebrities who drastically change their most notable features - whether it be weight, image, personality, facial features, or whatever - often fade out pretty quickly after that.



Interesting and imo correct observation. Thinking it through a bit more, it probably boils down to two reasons:

One - celebs try a drastic image change as a last measure to re-boot an already evaporating career, attract public interest. But that only works short-term because there are other underlying reasons for the career decline and waning interest.

Two - as much as celebs are criticized for their weight, heavier/fat celebs have a pretty secure niche especially in the entertainment business. You need fat actors or musicians or TV personalities to fill certain roles and be role models for target audiences. Loosing their weight most often means loosing their USP and forcing them to compete on the 'normal' market where it's much more tooth and nail. 
So keeping the weight along with developing a thicker skin to all the fat bashing often can be a form of job security.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 29, 2012)

This is the thing, the media doesn't critique celebrities who are larger and remain that size such as Queen Latifah. Queen Latifah was large when she first came on the scene and is praised by the media as an icon of beauty. She is also a Cover Girl model. However, they do pick at celebrities WHO GAIN weight, which is so silly. They also pick on celebs who lose too much weight like Nicole Ritchie or Mary Kate Olsen, "why is she starving herself, omg." And display those pics of their bones sticking out on the front covers of magazines to shock readers.


----------

